# Glamour Photography Workshops in Prague



## DanHostettler

Dear Members, I am providing workshops in the field of Glamour & Nude Photography.

Our Workshops covering all aspects of a Glamour Production.

Getting into the exciting world of Beauty, Glamour and Nude can be fun, enjoyable and a wonderful adventure, all you need is the right mentors, trainers, friends and suggestions. There's nothing better than a Glamour Workshop to get you started, to accelerate your learning and have you producing great results and being well on your way to making a success of your skills in the world of Glamour.

Please feel free to visit our website for more infos:
http://www.studioprague.com/workshops/index.php
 
Some of my work here in this forum:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...desired-glamour-nude-photo-samples-1-2-a.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...desired-glamour-nude-photo-samples-2-2-a.html

PS: Next Group Workshop on 20.2. & 21.2. 2010

Best, Dan


----------

